# Could this Covid-19 put health insurance companies out of business?



## Robert59 (Mar 13, 2020)

I have UMR for health insurance wondering by the time a lot of there customer's get treatment if this could put them out of business?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 13, 2020)

It's going to put a lot of businesses out of business.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> It's going to put a lot of businesses out of business.


Especially with places closing down & cancelling functions. Here in KS some counties have put out mandates on no crowds of 250 or more meeting. And our mall which is already suffering is closing for 10 days to clean. Nursing homes are going on lock down so I don't imagine it will be much longer before hospitals follow suit. Part of our financial resources in FS relies on visitors coming to eat. No visitors, less money. That could hurt us bad.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Especially with places closing down & cancelling functions. Here in KS some counties have put out mandates on no crowds of 250 or more meeting. And our mall which is already suffering is closing for 10 days to clean. Nursing homes are going on lock down so I don't imagine it will be much longer before hospitals follow suit. Part of our financial resources in FS relies on visitors coming to eat. No visitors, less money. That could hurt us bad.


What is FS? 

I understand the idea of thoroughly cleaning public spaces, but closing down for 10 days to clean, then reopening seems crazy to me. The moment humans reenter the space the mall will be back where it started.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> What is FS?
> 
> I understand the idea of thoroughly cleaning public spaces, but closing down for 10 days to clean, then reopening seems crazy to me. The moment humans reenter the space the mall will be back where it started.


Yeah I don't know why they need 10 days. FS is Food service. Sorry about that. LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Especially with places closing down & cancelling functions. Here in KS some counties have put out mandates on no crowds of 250 or more meeting. And our mall which is already suffering is closing for 10 days to clean. Nursing homes are going on lock down so I don't imagine it will be much longer before hospitals follow suit. Part of our financial resources in FS relies on visitors coming to eat. No visitors, less money. That could hurt us bad.


Definitely a ripple affect. A friend posted that she didn't see the sense in the crowd limit of 250 people. And I agree. I did see that one place had a limit of 50 people. That seems more reasonable to us. I feel sorry for areas that rely on the tourist trade and other industries that are being so hard it by this outbreak. The affects will be devastating for too many people. ☹


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

I think that the insurance companies will pass more costs on to their customers rather than go under. I've already seen that it's promised they will pay for testing...but the caveat, not the treatment. Imagine how costly the treatment is. I don't know under what circumstances or which companies *will* pay for treatment at this point. There have been a lot of promises, misinformation and speculation.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Definitely a ripple affect. A friend posted that she didn't see the sense in the crowd limit of 250 people. And I agree. I did see that one place had a limit of 50 people. That seems more reasonable to us. I feel sorry for areas that rely on the tourist trade and other industries that are being so hard it by this outbreak. The affects will be devastating for too many people. ☹


one thing is nice, church was closed but because of technology I was still able to attend normal service online. it was just the church staff with no congregation.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I think that the insurance companies will pass more costs on to their customers rather than go under. I've already seen that it's promised they will pay for testing...but the caveat, not the treatment. Imagine how costly the treatment is. I don't know under what circumstances or which companies *will* pay for treatment at this point. There have been a lot of promises, misinformation and speculation.


i'm sure our rates will go up and we will pay miserably for it. if we survive the virus and all this hoarding.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Mar 15, 2020)

Governor of Ohio just closed all restaurants and bars in Ohio as of 9pm tonight.  Carry out only.
Crazy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 16, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Governor of Ohio just closed all restaurants and bars in Ohio as of 9pm tonight.  Carry out only.
> Crazy.


So has New York, New Jersey and Connecticut. I believe I saw where some other states are doing the same.  NY, NJ & CT now have curfews. In NJ from 8 p.m. to 5:00 a.m. residents are to stay off the streets except for emergency situations. Well it's an emergency that my son hits the highway to get to work. He leaves about 4:00 a.m. and is a trucker.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 16, 2020)

The Governors of NY, NJ & CT are working in tandem to have consistent policies for the tri-state area.  Impressed by this.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)

CA, too. Only take out or delivery for restaurants.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Governor of Ohio just closed all restaurants and bars in Ohio as of 9pm tonight.  Carry out only.
> Crazy.


Not you FTP, but some people are going to learn how to cook.


----------

